# Billions (showtime)



## Cli-Fi (Feb 5, 2016)

Anybody watching Billions? Billions (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb

Not sci-fi but It's a good TV equivalent to Wolf of Wall Street or Wall Street itself. I'm falling in love with this high-stakes drama. Plus who can deny the acting abilities of Damian Lewis. Good thing it's already renewed for Season two after three eps! Great ratings.


----------



## svalbard (Feb 6, 2016)

I saw a trailer for this on IMDB. Anyone know when it is airing this side of the pond?


----------



## Droflet (Feb 8, 2016)

Agree with you, Cli-Fi. I'd watch Damien Lewis doing a corn flakes ad. He brilliant.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 12, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Agree with you, Cli-Fi. I'd watch Damien Lewis doing a corn flakes ad. He brilliant.



That would be freaking awesome!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 12, 2016)

svalbard said:


> I saw a trailer for this on IMDB. Anyone know when it is airing this side of the pond?



Only other place its available is CraveTV in Canada but maybe you guys get that channel? Unless you have a showtime anytime subscription. Not even sure if that's available over there


----------

